# If you could play any instrument... what would you choose?



## Open Lane

I play electric guitar. A lot of time though, I think i'd trade all of my guitar skills for piano skills if it were possible. I connect to piano players such as Gould, Keith Jarrett, and Chick Corea so much it makes me wish I played piano. Don't get me wrong though, I do feel blessed to play guiatar!

Do you think highly of enough of an instrument other your own, enough that you'd consider trading, if possible to play at the level you'd wish?


----------



## Ingélou

I'd love to be able to play the guitar - the piano - the banjo - the Uillean pipes - the harp...

But no, there's *nothing at all* that I'd trade *my fiddle* for - especially if I could play it at the level I'd wish.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I don't play anything at all, but if I could, it would be the organ. What a magnificent instrument! I am somewhat envious of Krummhorn: he's been playing it all his life.


----------



## Taggart

Nope. 

Nothing to beat a piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I wouldn't trade the saxophone for another instrument. The only instrument I'd even consider trading it for is for the guitar, because everybody I know plays guitar now, so I'd just be doing it to fit in. But I'm pretty tired of hearing guitars every time I turn around. Maybe it's a Nashville thing.


----------



## Krummhorn

Happy with the pipe organ ... although I have always wanted to play either the alto or tenor recorder - not the cheap plastic ones, the ones handcrafted out of wood, like pearwood or rosewood.


----------



## Badinerie

When I was young I always wanted to play piano. Never came to pass though. Wouldn't trade now though, I couldnt get by without a Guitar. Once due to my first wife running up a lot of debt I had to sell all my gear.For three months I was a total mess! lesson learned...


----------



## SixFootScowl

That would be a tough decision. I always wished I had learned guitar to play blues, but for classical I think piano is great from an individual standpoint (vs playing in an orchestra). The only other instrument that seems to me to be really good for solo work would be violin. But then if we consider voice an instrument, it would be wonderful to sing well enough that people actually wanted to (would pay to) see you sing.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I wouldn't trade the guitar for anything but I bought myself a flute several months ago and I wish I could progress more quickly than I am.

Other than that I'd like to be able to play the drums.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> I wouldn't trade the guitar for anything but I bought myself a flute several months ago and I wish I could progress more quickly than I am.
> 
> *Other than that I'd like to be able to play the drums*.


Fabulously like the dog in The Musicians of Bremen, as told by Ladybird Books.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Fabulously like the dog in The Musicians of Bremen, as told by Ladybird Books.


I must confess that the Musicians of Bremen seems to have hitherto escaped my radar. But I shall keep an eye out for it in charity shops and the like.


----------



## Sonata

Ingélou said:


> Fabulously like the dog in The Musicians of Bremen, as told by Ladybird Books.


oh my goodness, it's been years. I remember reading that book for class in 2nd grade...or one of those early elementary years.


----------



## Guest

I switched from the guitar to the piano a few months ago and haven't looked back! I just wish the learning process weren't so slow, but I'm making good progress. I'm currently learning Bach's Invention No.1--quite a challenging piece for a newbie!


----------



## Pugg

I would like to be able to play the: glass harmonica and glass harp .
Just for the fun of it .


----------



## MosmanViolinist

I play the pipe organ and violin. No time for more.


----------



## atsizat

Violin but I heard it is very difficult to learn so I decided learning to play no instrument. I like the sound of violin in minor keys.


----------



## themadguitarist

I play two instruments. I play the guitar (both acoustic and electric) and the trumpet, but I wish I could play the drums/percussion because I have a lot of friends who are drummers and it seems like such an awesome instrument to play. I wouldn't mind learning the piano and the harp again because I took lessons on both when I was much younger but my knowledge on the two are both very poor. The violin wouldn't be too terrible either- it's a beautiful instrument.


----------



## bestellen

I already play the guitar, and i chose to learn mostly because I wanted to understand why my brother and boyfriend were both obsessed with the instrument. Then as I started learning, I got reallyy into it. Learning the guitar made me appreciate music so much more, and i totally understand it better. Every time my fingers hit the frets i feel... i can't even explain it.

But if i could learn another, it would definitely be the piano, because i think it sounds so beautiful. It looks really hard to learn, but i plan on doing it soon.

But i think that no matter what instrument you play, it is all about the melody. l have written songs and it is so cool when i can put together chords that make it sound awesome when i sing. It's just great hearing all of it put together.


----------



## dieter

The flute or the piccolo. Much easier to get to a gig than a double bass.


----------



## Idealist

Piano or cello.


----------



## Cosmos

I play piano bad enough that I might just answer this question with "piano" :lol:

If it's an instrument I haven't ever touched, I'd love to play the organ. Majestic King of Instruments. And all of the fantastic Bach music written for it! Coordinating the feet along with both hands is the more intimidating challenge for me...I can't picture the mental abilities needed to do so


----------



## WaterRat

One day I WILL learn to play the piano, dagnabbit!


----------



## Harmonie

Beyond what I already know... I'd love to play English horn, a Baroque oboe, and some really neat early reed instrument like a cornamuse. Bass clarinet, and tenor saxophone, too.

I have a problem. I'll admit it. >.<


----------



## AndreyGaganov

Depends. Are we talking playing to write or playing to improvise?

I feel that I can decently play the piano; if I could play and write better, that'd be great. I played the instrument for about nine years, classical and electric guitars for about ten, but I'd like to learn as much as I could about writing for and improvising on the *electric guitar* just so that I could forget some of the rules I wouldn't want to follow and forge my own brand of playing the instrument.



Open Lane said:


> Do you think highly of enough of an instrument other your own, enough that you'd consider trading, if possible to play at the level you'd wish?


I don't think of the electric guitar any higher than of the piano. And no, I would not even consider trading if given the opportunity.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

A right triangle. I'm not talented enough to be a full percussionist.


----------



## Lukecash12

I'd learn the sitar. It's acoustic qualities are out of this world, and the variety of sounds that one could achieve with it is quite exceptional even for stringed instruments.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sonata said:


> oh my goodness, it's been years. I remember reading that book for class in 2nd grade...or one of those early elementary years.


Me too. And back then I was convinced Bremen was an imaginary, fairy-tale city.


----------



## metalbiff

i would love to be great at the dijerdoo


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

All of them. Why not?


----------



## Medley

I dabble a bit in guitar and drums....and bass just to hit those bone-crushing low notes when I dont feel like tuning my guitar down to jam to a bit of Meshuggah lol....

Would rather like to be a pro at the piano, though


----------



## Pugg

Medley said:


> I dabble a bit in guitar and drums....and bass just to hit those bone-crushing low notes when I dont feel like tuning my guitar down to jam to a bit of Meshuggah lol....
> 
> Would rather like to be a pro at the piano, though


Takes a lot of hard studying and practise Medley.


----------



## Nate Miller

Medley said:


> Would rather like to be a pro at the piano, though


this is what is known as "pianist envy"


----------



## Crystal

I would like to play the harp, the clarinet, the flute, the cello, the harpsichord....
What a lot of instruments. I better return to the piano.


----------

